# Transfer strategy K1 to K2



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

As I eagerly await the arrival of the K2 I've ordered, I've started thinking thinking about how I'll shift everything over from my K1, especially given between the Kindle memory and SD card I have 33 pages of books to move over.

I worry that just copying over via my computer everything in fell swoop will send my new K2 when it arrives into indexing overdrive. I remember some reports from others that dumping a tons of books into their K1's caused a lot of system slow ups and battery draining while they were trying to catch up with the indexing.

Anyone else with large sets of books dealt with such shifting between Kindles have any tips?

Since I've never transferred between Kindles I wanted to check my understanding of things was right. I gather you can have multiple Kindles authorized - which means they can all read any of your Amazon purchases. So since my K2 is already registered, when it arrives I can copy the files over from my K1 and they'll read fine. Then I can remove them from my K1, deauthorize it and then give it to a friend and it is no longer linked to my account at all (my friend will have to authorize it on their own amazon account.)

----------------

Listening to: Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus - Mozart: Violin Sonata In G, K 301 - 2. Allegro
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All of that is correct.

I think if you move the books over in the evening, and keep your K2 plugged in, it can index all night.  Or, you could divide them into four or five groups and drag one group each day.  I moved a bunch of books (20 pages) on to an SD card, it took a while to index but it wasn't bad.  I just made sure I had Eleanor the Kindle plugged in.

Betsy


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't have nearly as many books as you guys, so I plan on just dumping everything from my computer onto the K2 in one shot.  If it takes a while to index that'll be OK, it will be charging so long as it's plugged into the USB port of my computer anyways...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think the easiest and fastest way to transfer a lot of stuff would be to use the USB cable. That way you could also transfer all your samples and stuff to the new Kindle in one fell swoop.

Or maybe that is what you are saying?

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think so; mwb's concern is that it'll take a looooonnnnng time to index.


Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

For the stuff you purchased from Amazon, won't you have to re-download it from Amazon?  All those were purchased with a specific Kindle PID (which is associated with your first Kindle's serial number).  If you moved the files over to your computer, then copied them to the new Kindle via USB they theoretically won't be able to read it since it has a new PID (serial number).  For those with multiple kindles, Amazon has all your serial numbers so they set the purchases to be able to read off any of those PIDs.  If you could do that, there would be nothing to stop you from copying every book you own to a CD and distribute them to your friends with Kindles.

For all the books I have that weren't purchased through Amazon it is easy to move them over with a USB, because they're DRM free and will read on anything.

Or has anyone heard anything different?


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

you'll be fine with the non DRM books. It does take some time to index a large number of books and it will drain the


Spoiler



crap


 out of the battery. I have over 900 books on my SD card and it took almost a week for it to fully index and the battery never kept a charge for more than 5 or 6 hours. Every since it was done indexing I've had no problem with battery life.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> For the stuff you purchased from Amazon, won't you have to re-download it from Amazon? All those were purchased with a specific Kindle PID (which is associated with your first Kindle's serial number). If you moved the files over to your computer, then copied them to the new Kindle via USB they theoretically won't be able to read it since it has a new PID (serial number). For those with multiple kindles, Amazon has all your serial numbers so they set the purchases to be able to read off any of those PIDs. If you could do that, there would be nothing to stop you from copying every book you own to a CD and distribute them to your friends with Kindles.
> 
> For all the books I have that weren't purchased through Amazon it is easy to move them over with a USB, because they're DRM free and will read on anything.
> 
> Or has anyone heard anything different?


Your books are actually associated with your ACCOUNT, which is associated with your Kindle. Once you de-register your K1 and register your K2 you can move the books to your K2. You can also send them to your K2 wirelessly.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> Your books are actually associated with your ACCOUNT, which is associated with your Kindle. Once you de-register your K1 and register your K2 you can move the books to your K2. You can also send them to your K2 wirelessly.


Yes, but you have to do that through Amazon, don't you? They're talking about moving them from Kindle 1 to the computer then directly to Kindle 2. I would think you'd have to re-download them direct from Amazon to your newly registered Kindle.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think so; mwb's concern is that it'll take a looooonnnnng time to index.


Yup, that was my concern.

Copying between is not a problem (well versed with my friend the USB cable and PC and intermediary.)

Perhaps rendering my new Kindle next to useless for a long time due to indexing is.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Yes, but you have to do that through Amazon, don't you? They're talking about moving them from Kindle 1 to the computer then directly to Kindle 2. I would think you'd have to re-download them direct from Amazon to your newly registered Kindle.


I'm fairly certain that's not true. It sounds like the same system iTunes uses. It's based around the account and what devices are "authorized" or not.

I have transferred music purchased via iTunes with DRM between old and new computers by copying the files between the systems and "authorizing" the new, then "deauthorizing" the old with no problem. No re-download required.

The Kindle model appears to be exactly the same.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

It's more work, but can you transfer a few at a time?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The way the DRM works on Kindle, you DO have to re-download from Amazon.  The DRM is set up per device, so you cannot copy from one Kindle to another, even on the same account.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Yes, but you have to do that through Amazon, don't you? They're talking about moving them from Kindle 1 to the computer then directly to Kindle 2. I would think you'd have to re-download them direct from Amazon to your newly registered Kindle.


You do have to register and de-register through Amazon, but that's all that you have to interface with Amazon for.

Once you have de-registered your K1 and registered your K2 you can move your files via usb.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

SusanCassidy said:


> The way the DRM works on Kindle, you DO have to re-download from Amazon. The DRM is set up per device, so you cannot copy from one Kindle to another, even on the same account.


That's incorrect.

From Amazon's FAQ:



> I have a Kindle-will all my books and subscriptions be available on Kindle 2?
> 
> Yes, if Kindle 2 is registered to an Amazon.com account that has an existing Kindle library, you can access books and transfer subscriptions purchased from the Kindle Store to your new Kindle 2. You can also transfer your personal documents to Kindle 2 using the USB connection.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the distinction is DRM content vs personal content.  DRM content is somehow tied to each individual device.  So you can't move from one device to another without going through Amazon -- they kind of have to o.k. the move:  verify the new device is registered to the same account, etc.

Other content you can move from one to the other freely via whatever works for you.

That's how I understand it anyway. . . . 

Ann


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> The way the DRM works on Kindle, you DO have to re-download from Amazon. The DRM is set up per device, so you cannot copy from one Kindle to another, even on the same account.


My understanding of Amazon ebooks is same as Susan. I think you have to re-download from Amazon.

Amazon says "You can also transfer your personal documents to Kindle 2 using the USB connection." But I don't think Amazon's ebooks are consider personal documents.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, I'm afraid you guys have been misinformed.

Consider this, you can have two kindles on one account, and using the new "Sync" feature in the new firmware start reading a book on one Kindle and finish it on the other.  Even material with DRM.

We can wait and see once the K2s get here, but just remember I told you so!


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I think the distinction is DRM content vs personal content. DRM content is somehow tied to each individual device. So you can't move from one device to another without going through Amazon -- they kind of have to o.k. the move: verify the new device is registered to the same account, etc.
> 
> Other content you can move from one to the other freely via whatever works for you.
> 
> That's how I understand it anyway. . . .


I can see that but here's why I don't think that is what they mean. Right now when you (while have two kindles registered) I have three options in my Kindle Content library: Download to K1, Download to K2, Download to computer.

Now if the files were tied to the serial number of the kindle rather than your account then it would be download to computer for use of K1 and Download to computer for use of K2.

Download to computer ONLY works if the DRM is tied to your amazon account and you authorize your kindle for that account.

If it is the other way, then the longer you have a kindle and more amazon content you have the greater the difficulty in transferring content when you have to replace broken kindles or upgrade them. Amazon would be severely hurting itself in the long run to their biggest customers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> Consider this, you can have two kindles on one account, and using the new "Sync" feature in the new firmware start reading a book on one Kindle and finish it on the other. Even material with DRM.


Yes, but I thought that WhisperSync works _because _both Kindles are registered to the same account. And the syncing of the DRM books is happening through Amazon. Or have I lost track of what the discussion is about?

Ann


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mwb said:


> Download to computer ONLY works if the DRM is tied to your amazon account and you authorize your kindle for that account.


I think maybe it's tied to your account AND whatever Kindles you have registered to it. So if you had two Kindles and downloaded to your computer, and I came over to try to copy the file to my Kindle. . .not registered to your account. . .I don't think I could open it.

Ann


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

This is from the new Kindle 2 User's Guide:



> To transfer your purchased Kindle content over USB:
> 1. Select "Download to computer" and the file will appear on your desktop.
> 2. Connect the USB cable (provided with your Kindle) to the Kindle and your computer.
> 3. Your Kindle should appear on your computer in the same location you would normally
> ...


I believe that this will also work by simple transferring your content from K1 to computer and then to K2 via USB, but I can understand how some may be leary about attempting this.

I volunteer to be the guinea pig, that is how I plan on transferring my books, so I'll report back on how it goes...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

That's the exact same process for downloading and transferring via the USB that is in place now. Nothing has changed there.

What I wonder is if you can connect K1 to one USB port and K2 to another and transfer content from one to the other without the interim step of downloading to the computer.

Hmmm....I could probably test this myself with my daughter's Kindle and mine.

L


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I think maybe it's tied to your account AND whatever Kindles you have registered to it. So if you had two Kindles and downloaded to your computer, and I came over to try to copy the file to my Kindle. . .not registered to your account. . .I don't think I could open it.


Right, not if it is not authorized to my account. But that's not what I'm saying.

The Kindle book file itself is authorized to account "Fred" at Amazon. It's not linked to any specific Kindle in itself. You can download and copy it all you want to as many Kindles as you want, but to read it you need to read it on a Kindle authorized to the same account "Fred" at Amazon. Otherwise it is an unreadable file.

Kindles to read any Kindle book file must be registered to the same Amazon account as the file they are reading.

It's not that the file is linked to the account and to the Kindle, but that the file is linked to the account and the Kindle is linked to the account. Separate parallel paths to the same destination, but the Kindle and file aren't linked to each other.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann was correct, Kindle DRM is tied to the device, not the account. Content needs to be downloaded to each Kindle separately, as the file contains DRM for _that device_.

Thus, when you go to Manage Your Kindle in your Amazon account, it will always ask you for which device (e.g., Jason's Kindle, Verena's Kindle) you want to download the file.

That said, it is certainly within Amazon's purview to change the way this works in the future, and they have the technical ability to push all of your current purchased content onto a new/replacement Kindle if they wished to do so.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> The Kindle book file itself is authorized to account "Fred" at Amazon. It's not linked to any specific Kindle in itself. *You can download and copy it all you want to as many Kindles as you want, *but to read it you need to read it on a Kindle authorized to the same account "Fred" at Amazon. Otherwise it is an unreadable file.


No, you are limited to putting a book on 6 Kindles. Again, this is something I haven't tested but I have been told that you can register dozens of Kindles to your account (no limit, really) but a particular book can only be shared among six Kindles. Once the limit has been reached for that title, that's it for sharing.

L


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Ann was correct, Kindle DRM is tied to the device, not the account. Content needs to be downloaded to each Kindle separately, as the file contains DRM for _that device_.
> 
> Thus, when you go to Manage Your Kindle in your Amazon account, it will always ask you for which device (e.g., Jason's Kindle, Verena's Kindle) you want to download the file.
> 
> That said, it is certainly within Amazon's purview to change the way this works in the future, and they have the technical ability to push all of your current purchased content onto a new/replacement Kindle if they wished to do so.


I assume you mean when you go to Download to Computer (which was the point I addressing) and when I went the next level to Download to Computer is does bring up a secondary screen prompting for which device.

Of course I'd be astounded if they actually had the serial number for the device that won't even ship for half a month, so wouldn't that file be useless at this point?

If that is the case that is insanely inefficient and shortsighted of Amazon. Huge barrier to future upgrading or even bigger inconvenience if you have to replace a broken Kindle.

So it may be that for anything from Amazon you have to download it all from Amazon AGAIN either via wireless or via download to computer and select the device.

If this is the case (which I'd be shocked to find out) - there better be some mass downloading tools because I've got tons of purchases including back issues of magazines!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mwb said:


> I assume you mean when you go to Download to Computer (which was the point I addressing) and when I went the next level to Download to Computer is does bring up a secondary screen prompting for which device.
> 
> Of course I'd be astounded if they actually had the serial number for the device that won't even ship for half a month, so wouldn't that file be useless at this point?
> 
> ...


You cannot share magazines/newspapers among different Kindles on your account. Perhaps if you de-register the Kindle, they may allow you to move them.

When you choose download to computer, it does indeed ask you which Kindle you are downloading to, I just tried again to verify (see pic below). I downloaded a book for my Kindle to my computer, loaded it via USB onto my husband's Kindle, and it appears in the Menu, but will not open. It gives you the error message that it cannot open the file and you need to contact Amazon customer service.

FYI, Serial number and PID are not the same thing. It's the PID that is tied to the DRM.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay going with the assumption that others here are right and you cannot transfer your Amazon Kindle content between your old and new Kindle (which the interface Amazon Manage Your Kindle is giving me the sinking of...) without having to re-download it all from Amazon.  

I'm looking at the more the 200 items I have there and I'm seeing no way to say "select all" or even more than one item.  This seems to imply manually downloading each item one at a time - more than 200 times in my case.  

That certainly lessens my enthusiasm for upgrading my Kindle in the future - the more I buy content from Amazon that more difficult transferring content with upgrades is.  

I hope, if this is true, Amazon is going to work this out better.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, it appears I was wrong.  I'm glad I found out now, before I wasted my time trying something that wouldn't work.

Thanks for the info pidgeon92!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone know if perhaps the new "sync" feature will copy books from Kindle to Kindle?  The info on the site is very limited about this feature.  I know it will supposedly keep track of which book you're reading, what page you're on, etc. from one Kindle to another.  I don't know yet how it does this, but if it does it by mirroring the two Kindles it would have to ensure that both Kindles have the exact same booklist.  It would be nice if by keeping the two Kindles synced, that books downloaded to one would automatically download to the other.  If that's the case, it would be easy enough to set up a sync to copy the books over, then turn off sync and delete books from Kindle 1.

Guess we'll all find out in a couple of weeks


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Um, I already said in that post that I tried and found the same thing about download to computer specifying the device, which is my I changed my the focus of it because now the content transfer is an issue and a significant problem.  But its good to see at least another person found the same thing.

And yes, I already know you cannot share subscriptions between Kindles.  You don't have deregister the other kindle but can switch the subscriptions to the new one and re-download the back issues for the new one.

Remember, the initial point of this is NOT that I'm trying to share content between Kindles but seeing about transferring content from my K1 to my K2 when it arrives - after which the K1 is emptied, de-authorized and gone.  

That is why I created this thread and apparently rightly so because there is actual need for some planning because Amazon isn't looking like that make it simple to mange the first Kindle upgrade....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> I'm looking at the more the 200 items I have there and I'm seeing no way to say "select all" or even more than one item. This seems to imply manually downloading each item one at a time - more than 200 times in my case.


Is there some reason you can't use Whispernet? In your media library (www.amazon.com/yml) you can wirelessly send items to a selected Kindle. Yes, you have to click the button individually which means 200 clicks, but it actually moves very fast. I find the Media Library interface easier to use and faster than the "Manage Your Kindle" interface on your amazon account page.

I posted some screen shots of both at the FAQ here at Kindleboards (link at top of the page).

L


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Is there some reason you can't use Whispernet? In your media library (www.amazon.com/yml) you can wirelessly send items to a selected Kindle. Yes, you have to click the button individually which means 200 clicks, but it actually moves very fast. I find the Media Library interface easier to use and faster than the "Manage Your Kindle" interface on your amazon account page.
> 
> I posted some screen shots of both at the FAQ here at Kindleboards (link at top of the page).
> 
> L


I personally do not have Whispernet service where I live. I can drive 30 or 45 minutes to town and access Whispernet. However, it would be much easier for me to be able to connect new K2 to computer and do a mass move, but not if I have to re download, one at a time, the over 450 books I have on the Amazon server. And that doesn't begin to include all the books I have downloaded from other sites. I will have to pick those downloads out from amongst the Amazon ones that are saved on my computer.

I am looking forward to getting my new Kindle, but this is putting a little damper on my enthusiasm...lol.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I completely understand what you are saying, Wolfe. But, if the interface isn't perfect -- you could start downloading now. If you did 30 or 40 books a day for the next two weeks, that would break the task up into a smaller chunk of time each day. Then, when the new Kindle comes and with the USB cable you could just "select all" (Ctrl-A), copy and move en masse.

Just trying to find a positive solution to a knotty problem. I am going to be facing the same issue myself.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

> And yes, I already know you cannot share subscriptions between Kindles. You don't have deregister the other kindle but can switch the subscriptions to the new one and re-download the back issues for the new one.


You cannot re-download back issues onto the new Kindle. Only issues going forward.



> Remember, the initial point of this is NOT that I'm trying to share content between Kindles but seeing about transferring content from my K1 to my K2 when it arrives - after which the K1 is emptied, de-authorized and gone.


I understand what you are trying to do. As I mentioned in my last post, it is technically possible for Amazon to move all of your content to your new Kindle. The question is IF they will offer this service. You should give customer service a call and see what they say.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Leslie,
I was thinking about doing that. If I do, it will save everyone else having to go about it that way because as soon as I am finished Amazon will reveal a new option to mass transfer!  

Edit: I did try to start downloading books to my computer for K2. It won't let me. I am guessing this is because there is no serial number to assign to the downloads. So, I will wait until a serial numbers shows and then I will try again.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Is there some reason you can't use Whispernet? In your media library (www.amazon.com/yml) you can wirelessly send items to a selected Kindle. Yes, you have to click the button individually which means 200 clicks, but it actually moves very fast. I find the Media Library interface easier to use and faster than the "Manage Your Kindle" interface on your amazon account page.


Oh, I know. It just is considerably slower than downloading files with a fast internet connection. Plus guess what EVERYONE else will be doing at the same time when they get theirs?

I predicting a huge slowdown between new users and upgrading folks trying to transfer content at the same time.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You cannot re-download back issues onto the new Kindle. Only issues going forward.
> 
> I understand what you are trying to do. As I mentioned in my last post, it is technically possible for Amazon to move all of your content to your new Kindle. The question is IF they will offer this service. You should give customer service a call and see what they say.


Can you point me to where you've read that you can't re-download back issues of magazines to your new kindle? Because if that is true, I'd call that a huge issue if you lose a large chunk of your already purchased content every time you replace your Kindle.

And frankly, Amazon - if Amazon actually wants people buying content from them they really need to have an actual viable way to manage this.

the iPod would have been quickly dead if these sort of issues popped up everytime you replaced an iPod.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Edit: I did try to start downloading books to my computer for K2. It won't let me.


I just tried as well for my K2 Kindle, it doesn't download. The error message it gives does not match the issue.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mwb said:


> Can you point me to where you've read that you can't re-download back issues of magazines to your new kindle? Because if that is true, I'd call that a huge issue if you lose a large chunk of your already purchased content every time you replace your Kindle.


I didn't read it. I tried it. With my husband's subscription and my Kindle.

Again, this might be a policy they will or have already changed, I haven't tried it again recently.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I didn't read it. I tried it. With my husband's subscription and my Kindle.
> 
> Again, this might be a policy they will or have already changed, I haven't tried it again recently.


That sounds like something different since the subscription is only to a Kindle.

Did you switch the subscription to your kindle (I assume they are both on the same account?) then try to download a back issue? Otherwise it is not conclusive (not necessarily wrong - but not useful.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've sent an e-mail to Amazon saying I'm thinking about a K2 but am concerned about having to move all my content one 'book' at a time and asking if they will have any 'mass mover' system.  I'll let folks know what they say when I hear back.

Ann


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> FYI, Serial number and PID are not the same thing. It's the PID that is tied to the DRM.


True, but Amazon uses the serial number to determine what Kindle's PID is. I run scripts to determine what my Kindle's PID was by using the serial number.

Overall thanks all for your responses. I'm glad I wasn't losing my mind. My plan is once I register the serial number with Amazon, I'm going to download direct from Amazon to my computer. Then transfer them over. The other half of my DRM free stuff I'm just going to transfer directly from my computer.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just went to my media library and transferred all of my books to Bella. I had to do it one at a time,but it only took about 15 minutes to transfer 280 books. 

They'll be ready and waiting when I turn Bella on. The indexing will take awhile, but the Kindle is still readable when indexing. It's just smart to keep it plugged it.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> True, but Amazon uses the serial number to determine what Kindle's PID is. I run scripts to determine what my Kindle's PID was by using the serial number.


That's what I thought and why I mentioned the serial number and was rather surprised by the response it invoked.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just went to my media library and transferred all of my books to Bella. I had to do it one at a time,but it only took about 15 minutes to transfer 280 books.
> 
> They'll be ready and waiting when I turn Bella on. The indexing will take awhile, but the Kindle is still readable when indexing. It's just smart to keep it plugged it.


Great Idea I did not think of starting now to transfer the books to my Kindle 2. I am off this week so I could transfer so many books a day.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just went to my media library and transferred all of my books to Bella. I had to do it one at a time,but it only took about 15 minutes to transfer 280 books.
> 
> They'll be ready and waiting when I turn Bella on. The indexing will take awhile, but the Kindle is still readable when indexing. It's just smart to keep it plugged it.


I am done already. It did not take long at all. There are some books I did not want to transfer yet and some I have already read. It was so easy. I just keep my Kindle 2 plug in till it all transfers.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I've sent an e-mail to Amazon saying I'm thinking about a K2 but am concerned about having to move all my content one 'book' at a time and asking if they will have any 'mass mover' system. I'll let folks know what they say when I hear back.


Excellent. I look forward to it. It's not the end of the world to do it manually one by one, but it just seems there should be a simpler migration path. At the very least it something they should be working toward handling better in future upgrades when you have even longer term Kindle owners with years worth of content purchased and not just a year's.

Probably not the same concern to others, but I contacted them about the subscriptions changeover as well. I don't care about my newspaper subscriptions back issues, but I do want to make sure I can shift over my magazine subscription back issues. Because if it is true you can't move over back issues of subs to your new Kindle, I'd be canceling my Amazon subs instantly and shifting them over to fictionwise which carries the same ones I subscribe to but without that same problem.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne,

I also suggest that once all the books do transfer, to turn off whispernet. That will help increase battery life. It may take awhile to index all the books. I'd keep an eye on the battery level and keep the charger near until its finished. I know on Edgar, when I transferrred many files at once, it drained my battery in a matter of hours while indexing (of course I was never smart enough to turn off the whispernet). Once indexing was finished though, my battery life went back to normal.

I actually transferred all of my books (all 208 of them), even ones I know I won't read again. I want to see just how much space I need. I've got my music, personal files and all of my samples in a folder on my desktop and I'll transfer all of them as well.

I don't know how much reading I'll actually get done with Bella the first few days.. I'll be too busy testing her abilities. It's all in the name of research for my fellow Kindle Boards members. Maybe I should take the 26th off from work too


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Anne,
> 
> I also suggest that once all the books do transfer, to turn off whispernet. That will help increase battery life. It may take awhile to index all the books. I'd keep an eye on the battery level and keep the charger near until its finished. I know on Edgar, when I transferrred many files at once, it drained my battery in a matter of hours while indexing (of course I was never smart enough to turn off the whispernet). Once indexing was finished though, my battery life went back to normal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I will turn off whispernet once all the books are transfered. And I will keep a eye on the battery and plug Champagne in while indexing if I need too. I am so glad you sugguest this. I cannot believe I am done already. I may go back later and transfer the books I did not this time after I get Champagne.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Anne said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will turn off whispernet once all the books are transfered. And I will keep a eye on the battery and plug Champagne while indexing if I need too. I am so glad you sugguest this. I cannot believe I am done already. I may go back later and transfer the books I did not this time after I get Champagne.


I don't know how I missed you're naming your Kindle Champagne! Love the name!!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know how I missed you're naming your Kindle Champagne! Love the name!!!


Thanks I am glad you love the name Champagne. I just named her Champagne yesterday. You were the first one I told.  I am not a big drinker but when I do I love to have a glass of Champagne.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

How did you get the books to download to your computer for your K2? It will only let me download books if I select my K1 at the prompt that asks for which Kindle the book is being downloaded.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had them sent via whispernet. They're all pending and will download to Bella as soon as I turn her on. If you're downloading to your computer, you'll have to wait until they attach a serial number (most likely just prior to delivery)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had them sent via whispernet. They're all pending and will download to Bella as soon as I turn her on. If you're downloading to your computer, you'll have to wait until they attach a serial number (most likely just prior to delivery)


Well that explains it. I guess I could do that and then when K2 arrives drive into town and sit in my Jeep while everything downloads. I have a power outlet in the Jeep I can plug K2 into for charging. I wonder how long it would take to download about 450 books? At approximately a minute per book, I think I would be looking at 7.5 hours. (If my math is correct, which is not a given.) So, that is probably not going to be a good idea. Looks like I will be waiting for that serial number after all...lol.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Well that explains it. I guess I could do that and then when K2 arrives drive into town and sit in my Jeep while everything downloads. I have a power outlet in the Jeep I can plug K2 into for charging. I wonder how long it would take to download about 450 books? At approximately a minute per book, I think I would be looking at 7.5 hours. (If my math is correct, which is not a given.) So, that is probably not going to be a good idea. Looks like I will be waiting for that serial number after all...lol.


I don't think it'll take that long. I _think_ it only took about 30 minutes or so when I put the books on my Mom's kindle (same method). She doesn't have whispernet either so I had the Kindle sent to me and I transferred all of the books to it before I mailed it to her. Granted, I was able to do it at home, so I wasn't exactly timing it.

Maybe I could though. I have my daughter's Kindle here with me to play with. She's got very few books on it. Give me a bit and I'll get back to you on how long it takes to download these.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Luv!!! If it went much faster that would be great. I don't want to sit in the grocery store parking lot for almost 8 hours waiting for all my books to download. I do wonder if on the day I receive my new Kindle, with lots of other people also receiving their new Kindles, if Whispernet will be slower than usual, due to Amazon's servers being over worked, not anything to do with Whispernet itself.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Luv I forgot to tell you I love the name Bella and I also like the name Edgar


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok. It took 17 minutes to click and transfer each book to send wirelessly to the Kindle. I recommend if you have more than 1 Kindle to make sure that the Kindle you are sending books to is at the top of the list alphabetically (this can easily be accomplished by adding the symbol @ before the name). Otherwise, you must deal with the dropdown for each and every book and it will take much, much longer.

Once they were all pending, I turned on whispernet and set the timer. It took 57 minutes to transfer all 208 books (17.33 pages). The internal memory of the Kindle held 204 books, the other 4 were saved on the SD card. Amazon's estimate of the Kindle1 holding 200 books is pretty accurate.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok. It took 17 minutes to click and transfer each book to send wirelessly to the Kindle. I recommend if you have more than 1 Kindle to make sure that the Kindle you are sending books to is at the top of the list alphabetically (this can easily be accomplished by adding the symbol @ before the name). Otherwise, you must deal with the dropdown for each and every book and it will take much, much longer.
> 
> Once they were all pending, I turned on whispernet and set the timer. It took 57 minutes to transfer all 208 books (17.33 pages). The internal memory of the Kindle held 204 books, the other 4 were saved on the SD card. Amazon's estimate of the Kindle1 holding 200 books is pretty accurate.


Thank you for the experiment! So, it should just take around 2 hours for Whispernet to transfer my books. That's not bad. I could take Ken, my Klassic, and read a nice book while waiting for K2, no name yet, to load.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Ok. It took 17 minutes to click and transfer each book to send wirelessly to the Kindle. I recommend if you have more than 1 Kindle to make sure that the Kindle you are sending books to is at the top of the list alphabetically (this can easily be accomplished by adding the symbol @ before the name). Otherwise, you must deal with the dropdown for each and every book and it will take much, much longer.
> 
> Once they were all pending, I turned on whispernet and set the timer. It took 57 minutes to transfer all 208 books (17.33 pages). The internal memory of the Kindle held 204 books, the other 4 were saved on the SD card. Amazon's estimate of the Kindle1 holding 200 books is pretty accurate.


Thanks love for doing the test. I am keeping Sookie so I will read a book on Sookie while I wait for all the books to download.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually, you can read on your new kindle while you're downloading to it Maybe before you head out, you can transfer the book you want to read via the computer. I don't think downloading all the books will completely drain the battery. I doubt you'll need to sit in the car the entire time with it plugged in. It's my experience that it's the indexing that kills it (and even then, it last about 8-10 hours with Whispernet on)

Might also be a good day to go to the mall or the movies. Just turn the Kindle and whispernet on and put it in your purse. When you're done, you should have all your books 

Also, if you accidentally send the book twice, it only downloads one copy of it (discovered that one today as well)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, you can read on your new kindle while you're downloading to it Maybe before you head out, you can transfer the book you want to read via the computer. I don't think downloading all the books will completely drain the battery. I doubt you'll need to sit in the car the entire time with it plugged in. It's my experience that it's the indexing that kills it (and even then, it last about 8-10 hours with Whispernet on)
> 
> Might also be a good day to go to the mall or the movies. Just turn the Kindle and whispernet on and put it in your purse. When you're done, you should have all your books
> 
> Also, if you accidentally send the book twice, it only downloads one copy of it (discovered that one today as well)


That is good to know if you download the same book twice, it only downloads only one copy of it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

The directions on how to download content from Kindle 1 to Kindle 2 are in the Kindle 2 guide, on the Kindle support page.  I opened the azw (?) format (kindle format) and read it on Mobi, then sent it to my Kindle 1.  It is on page 122 in mobi or location 1156-60 on kindle.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

red1 said:


> The directions on how to download content from Kindle 1 to Kindle 2 are in the Kindle 2 guide, on the Kindle support page. I opened the azw (?) format (kindle format) and read it on Mobi, then sent it to my Kindle 1. It is on page 122 in mobi or location 1156-60 on kindle.


Yup, known and discussed already (in fact it's been quoted in this thread) - and many of the points here not actually answered there.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

As per the K2 manual:

To transfer Kindle books to your new device, follow these steps:

1. Press the Home button.
2. Use the 5-way to underline "Archived Items" and press the 5-way to select.
3. Use the 5-way to underline the book you want to transfer.
4. Move the 5-way to the right and "add to home" will appear under the title. Press the 5-
way to download the item to your new Kindle.

You can also transfer books to your device by visiting the Manage Your Kindle page on
Amazon.com with your computer. From your computer's Web browser, open:

http://www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle

Scroll down to the section entitled "Your orders and individual charges." This lists the Kindle
books you have purchased. Clicking the "+" sign next to a book expands the item's window. On
the right side of the window are two boxes, one called "Download to computer" and another with
the name of one of your Kindle devices. (The device name is listed in the upper left corner of the
device's Home screen.)

To transfer your purchased Kindle content using Whispernet:

1. Pull down on the box containing the name of one of your Kindles and select the Kindle to
which you want to download the content.
2. Select "Go."
3. The content you transferred should now appear in Home.

To transfer your purchased Kindle content over USB:

1. Select "Download to computer" and the file will appear on your desktop.
2. Connect the USB cable (provided with your Kindle) to the Kindle and your computer.
3. Your Kindle should appear on your computer in the same location you would normally
find an external USB drive.
4. Open your Kindle. You should see a folder entitled "documents."
5. Transfer the downloaded files into the "documents" folder of your Kindle.
Kindle 2 User's Guide 2nd Edition 92
6. Using your computer, unmount your Kindle from your computer. The content you
transferred should now appear in Home.

So, I imagine what we have been discussing will still work.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if K1's mbp file will work on K2. I'd like to keep my bookmarks and notes of the book if possible.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I wonder if K1's mbp file will work on K2. I'd like to keep my bookmarks and notes of the book if possible.


I've been wondering too because when I've finished a book I leave it at the last location, so I can quickly see on the main screen what I've read by the dots being complete.

Worst comes to worst I can manually update that after the re-downloading everything - just another item to the list of things to do when upgrading from K1 to K2...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I think if you have the new whispersync feature turned on in manage your kindle it is supposed to transfer.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Also, if you accidentally send the book twice, it only downloads one copy of it (discovered that one today as well)


Oh thanks I was wondering about that -


----------

